# Soft water shrimp?



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

IME rcs shouldnt have much issues since they can adjust to those parameters. Your GH/Kh are doing but the TDS needs to be around 120-150. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

For some shrimp "Water has to be very soft (low kH and low GH of around 1 to 3)." Breeding Soft Water Shrimp .:. Information on breeding Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp that prefer soft water


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

So all in all, I should be able to get by with the "easier" species/strains, but with some added tds. Anyone have success with this combination?


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I don't have personal experience with that setup but it would be worth a shot with cheap crystals and cherries at least.


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

I believe 3 dGH should be just fine for many kinds of shrimp. I'm keeping amano and bamboo shrimps at dGH 1 - 1.5 without any molting or other issues (RO water + GH booster), TDS of tank water is about 100.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! Now, to figure out what shrimps to get...


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I imagine by "easier" you mean Neocaradina species like Cherry shrimp. If you add any Neos to that water they will survive but never truly thrive. For Neos you want something is the ranges of Ph 7 Gh 6-8 Kh 2-5 and TDS 200. 

You have a better chance with some basic Crystal Red Shrimp in your water. I would recommend adding some Mosura TDS up and get that to TDS 130-160 range for more ideal parameters.

Such low GH will reap cause molting issues for most Neos.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

greenteam said:


> I imagine by "easier" you mean Neocaradina species like Cherry shrimp. If you add any Neos to that water they will survive but never truly thrive. For Neos you want something is the ranges of Ph 7 Gh 6-8 Kh 2-5 and TDS 200.
> 
> You have a better chance with some basic Crystal Red Shrimp in your water. I would recommend adding some Mosura TDS up and get that to TDS 130-160 range for more ideal parameters.
> 
> Such low GH will reap cause molting issues for most Neos.


Thanks for the info, I'll look into the Mosura product you recommend. I'm not looking to have animals survive, I want them to thrive. 

By easier, yes, I meant neos, but also had in mind some of the more durable Caridinas, like tigers and tangerine tigers. Certainly not expecting to try green hulks or other highly selected strains, rather ones that are closer to natural form.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Tigers are actually more in the neutral PH range and can be tricky with their water. I placed a few in low PH and never produced young and eventually the adults all died from old age, but on the other hand the tigers that I had in PH 7 did just fine lol.

Here is a link to discobee's chart showing what each shrimp does best in https://www.discobee.com/blogs/news/17030569-dwarf-shrimp-water-parameters 

I still think you would do fine with basic Crystal Red or Black's to try in your water. They are rather hardy Cardinias if water is to their liking and breed an grow much faster then their Taiwan Bee counter parts Black King Kongs, Blue Bolts, or Wine Reds.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so confused! I've read from many sources that tigers are good in a wide ranger, but your real world experience is exac let the info I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------

